# more immunology articles - intralipids - telegraph and daily mail



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8229386/IVF-women-given-fresh-hope-by-new-fertility-treatment.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1343723/Soya-based-fertility-treatment-hold-key-cutting-number-miscarriages.html

we've been discussing this on the immunology section of FF if anyone wants to join us.


----------

